# What do I do with this thing?



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I found a Golden Sport Zebra Kenko at a garage sale for next to nothing (about what it's worth) and I'm having trouble figuring out what to do with it. Should I refurbish it with the original components or turn it into a little around-towner fixie? My goal is to make a few dollars on it. How best to accomplish that? Anyone have any idea what it's worth?

edit: I took the seatpost out to check for rust and it was remarkably minimal. It's obvious someone kept in indoors, which goes with what the seller said. She said it'd been in her basement for 20 years. 
Pics...


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice bike! Reminds me of a old Motobecane I have in my garage. Actually looks like we have the same components. I tried to date it and narrowed it down to late 60's early 70's.

I was going to clean mine up and resell, but I decided to strip the frame, have it chromed and will turn it into a single speed.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I recently got ahold of an old 20-30 tubed Raliegh Grand Prix - in slightly better shape since the bearings ran smooth. I put $20 worth of rubber and $4 worth of bar tape on it, slapped spare clipless pedals and one of my older Selle Italia saddles on it and use it on the trainer. I took it on a few road rides to evaluate turning it into a fixie (which I still might do - a light track wheelset would drop 3-4 lbs off the weight of the 29lb beast) but any "fixing" will need to wait until the budget allows.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Repack the bearings, build a jump, and have fun until you bend or snap the frame. 

Ah, good times.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

About ten years ago I bought a Suntour equipped Zebrakenko on a Vetta wind trainer for $25.00. A few weeks later a friend had her bike stolen so I switched it to 6 speed SIS, trued the wheels and painted the frame and fork. In the process, I found, under the powder coat, the words Ishiwata Double Butted. She paid me what I had in it, about $200.00. Deal of a lifetime.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Fix it up with elbow grease and TLC, then give it to an athletically promising teenager who has out grown his mountain bike and introduce him to the joys of road riding....best use that old bike would ever see.

brewster


----------



## graw (Jun 2, 2007)

That's sorta a unique bike, plus it has "thunder" chainstays, which is always good.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

graw said:


> That's sorta a unique bike, plus it has "thunder" chainstays, which is always good.


LMFAO. I was laughing so hard the security guard poked her head in to see what was going on!


----------

